# Looking for Notes



## Gord (Jul 21, 2009)

I have recently discoverd "The History and Theology of Calvinism"
by Dr. Curt Daniel and his 75 mp3 lecture series.

I have searched PB and all the links to his notes, and they do not work. Google has led me on some interesting finds, but not specific to this series. Does anyone know of a link, or at least the status as to why the links no longer work?


----------



## Wayne (Jul 21, 2009)

Dr. Curt Daniel runs a small operation selling used books and photocopies of rare books. He periodically publishes a small catalog, and the attached address is given:

Good Books
2456 Devonshire Road
Springfield, IL 62703

From what I've observed, he seems to be careful about not letting the electronic world intrude on his work and ministry, so he doesn't have, or at least give out, an email address.


----------



## Gord (Jul 21, 2009)

I appreciate the explanation, thanks.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Jul 22, 2009)

Electronic version of his "History and Theology of Calvinism" used to be available online in a couple of places. I understand he subsequently asked that these be removed. You can buy the 500 page hardcopy syllabus for $30.00 plus &3.00 postage. He calls it a syllabus, but it is nearly verbatim to what is on the audio tapes.

The church link is here: Faith Bible Church Online - Home

He can also be reached by email here: [email protected]

He's an old acquaintance of mine.


----------



## jogri17 (Jul 23, 2009)

also you can contact him better at : [email protected]


----------

